# Suche Lapierre Froggy / Spicy



## Freedom-Rider (28. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lapierre froggy oder spicy 
freu mich auf eure Angebote !


----------



## Esquilax (28. April 2011)

Könnte evtl. ein gebrauchtes Froggy von 2009, ein getuntes 518 anbieten.Top Rad, nur leider werde ich aufgrund einer Verletzung dem Sport nicht mehr nachkommen können!Die Größe ist L!Bei Interesse schick auch gern ma ein Bild!
Hau rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal in meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen 


Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## Freedom-Rider (28. April 2011)

@Esquilax
Sie haben eine PN
@*JENSeits*
Sie hatten mir schonmal ein angebot gemacht ...
Nur leider scheint mir der Preis sehr hoch


----------



## TheMicha (2. Mai 2011)

Falls du noch auf der Suche bist, wüsste ich wo noch ein neues 216er aus 2010 für 1699 steht.


----------



## Freedom-Rider (6. Mai 2011)

danke aber an einem spicy 216 hab ich kein intresse


----------



## Freedom-Rider (9. Mai 2011)

noch weitere angebote ?


----------



## maxl111 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hätte eventuell noch nen Light-Frosch rumstehen. Ohne Pedale 14,9 kg.
Da mein Frosch aber alleine schon wegen der FOX 36 Talas RC2 180 mm kein "Schnäppchen" ist, könntest du vielleicht mal dein Budget definieren.
Gerne auch per PN.

lg maxl


----------



## AgnostiC (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,

könnte dir ein stabil aufgebautes Custom-Spicy (Rahmen 2009) anbieten in Gr M (46cm).

Lyrik Coil, Saint 2010-Kurbel 20(o.22)/36 KB, Formula The One, DHX 5.0 Air (o. RP2), Kindshok i950, Schaltung auch Saint 2010, LRS = Syncros DS28 mit DT Speichenmix und Hope Pro II, viele weitere edle Parts.

Bei Interesse einfach PN mit Mailadresse, dann gibt`s Fotos. Probefahrt jederzeit möglich.


----------



## Maunzel (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Sorry wenn ich mich hier einfach mal so einklinke! Aber ich überlege mir auch ein Spicy zuzulegen... Da würden sich mir 2 Fragen stellen...

1. Da ich noch studiere und keine Ölquelle im Keller habe... In welchen Preisregionen bewegt man sich in etwa bei einem Gebrauchten Spicy Rahmen ab 2009  + Gabel z.b Lyrik oder ne 36 Fox...

2. Wie schaut´s mit den Rahmengrößen aus. Ich bin 184 Groß und mein Einsatzgebiet sind Enduro-Touren... Eher M oder doch schon L ?

Grüße,
Marcel


----------



## hopfer (22. Mai 2011)

vielleicht hat jemand Interesse:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/380393


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (22. Mai 2011)

Maunzel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sorry wenn ich mich hier einfach mal so einklinke! Aber ich überlege mir auch ein Spicy zuzulegen... Da würden sich mir 2 Fragen stellen...
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich würde dir zu M raten, wobei das wirklich Geschmacksache ist.

Ich fahre bei 189/87 ein M und das ist fast grenzwertig.

Ich baue mir derzeit ein neues Rad auf und werde ab Fertigstellung keine Verwendung für meinen Spicy-Rahmen und evtl. auch nicht für die verbaute Lyrik U-turn haben. Melde dich falls du mal ne Probefahrt machen möchtest.

Gruß


----------



## Freedom-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

@hopfer
mit welcher Körpergröße fahren Sie es ?
Bis welche Körpergröße würden sie es empfehlen ?


----------



## hopfer (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Freedom-Rider,

ich fahre es jetzt mit 1,72m
und 35mm Vorbau finde es aber insgesamt etwas groß.
ich denke bei 1,80m-1,85m ist die Grauzone alles was drüber geht sollte schon ein L fahren. kommt aber auch sehr auf die eigenen Vorlieben drauf an.
der User L0cke ist das kleine mit ca. 1,83m ( bin mir bei der Größe nicht mehr 100% sicher, aber auf jeden fall über 1,80) gefahren.
wie groß sind sie?

wollen wir uns nicht duzen?

grüße, Peter


----------



## Freedom-Rider (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ja dein froggy wäre eigendlich perfekt für mich wohne auch bei münchen .. nur bin ich 1,87cm groß und tendiere zu größe L ...
Könnte man es probe fahren ?

gruß
Philipp


----------



## hopfer (22. Mai 2011)

ja, klar
allerdings ist halt ein kurzer Vorbau drauf...
hast du einen mit 75mm? dann könnte man den dran bauen.
weil die 50mm sind dir wahrscheinlich zu kurz.
aktuell sind noch die dicken reifen dran (ist halt nicht so spritzig mit dehnen) aber sonst wie in der Beschreibung.
wohne 82041
morgen Abend geht z.B. schon
den rest dann per PN?


----------



## Freedom-Rider (28. Mai 2011)

Thema hat sich erledigt bin fündig geworden kann geclosed werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

